# Du's Activa Te



## Du (May 8, 2005)

*8 May 2005*

Hey ya. I am one of the fortunate few who have been chosen to test the Beta version of Designer Supps newest supplement, called ActivaTe. According to them, it is supposed to bind to SHBG, allowing for greater free test. At least, that is how I understand it. 

http://www.designersupps.com/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=25

Ill be taking 5 caps at a time, 4 times per day. I dont know the dosages; I dont think we are allowed to know. Along with my ActivaTe, Ill be sticking to my normal supplementation routine - just whey and multi's. I havent taken creatine mono since December, and I ran Rob's Maximum Pump product for 4 days (good stuff). 

I have been slowly cutting for a few weeks now. I hate cutting with a passion, I love to grow. I am hoping ActivaTe will help cut up a little quicker, so I can get back to putting on mass. 

Currently, I am lifting at least 4x per week, hitting each body part at least twice. I intend to post my workouts, as well as my intakes. Further to those, I intend to post my reaction and thoughts about this product. Ill discuss how I feel, how I think, and how I react. Anything that I feel even MAY be associated with the ActivaTe will be logged in here. 

If there is anything you guys wanna know, wanna see, wanna hear... just post it up. I may not post everyday, but Ill write about each day.

Here is to some good results


----------



## soxmuscle (May 8, 2005)

Now you are going to be forced to post your workouts.  Thats good.


----------



## Du (May 8, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Now you are going to be forced to post your workouts. Thats good.


 

Thanks for the nice first post Sox. 
You're 100% right though.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (May 8, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## LW83 (May 8, 2005)

Hey


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

Hmmmmmm.... I wonder if I should boycott a NEW journal from you Du!!!  

Good luck buddy, I look forward to this. So you won't be doing the routine you were doing earlier?


----------



## Du (May 8, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Good luck.


Thanks.


----------



## Du (May 8, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Hey


Hey


----------



## Du (May 8, 2005)

Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmm.... I wonder if I should boycott a NEW journal from you Du!!!
> 
> Good luck buddy, I look forward to this. So you won't be doing the routine you were doing earlier?


Haha. You still bitter about that? I made this new journal just to log my test. I had to. My other one will probably be on sabbatical for the next month. 

Ill be doin my routine, no changes in my liftin habits.


----------



## Robboe (May 8, 2005)

Good shit.

Not everyone is noticing the effects of ActivaTe immediately like some, or like most are experiencing using the NHA stack, so don't make any silly drops in calories expecting to hold onto all your muscle just yet. Make sure you feel it take effect (mood, feeling, pumps, strength etc...) before you make drastic changes.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 8, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Haha. You still bitter about that? I made this new journal just to log my test. I had to. My other one will probably be on sabbatical for the next month.
> 
> Ill be doin my routine, no changes in my liftin habits.


Hell ya I'm still bitter, you BOYCOTTED me  

J/K buddy. I know what your doing. I'm really interested to see your results here. So did they give you the Activate for free?


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2005)

He got a 30-day supply free of charge, yes.


----------



## Rocco32 (May 9, 2005)

You had to wait until I start the superdrol before you asked for volunteers didn't you?


----------



## Robboe (May 9, 2005)

I purposely waited, yeah.

Wanted to do them 2 weeks ago, but you took your damn time.


----------



## King Silverback (May 9, 2005)

Brother Du!!! Hows it goin? Sounds pretty Interesting, I'm on a cut too, and I HATE it with a passion!!!


----------



## Pylon (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with the test.  I'll be interested to see the results...


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

*9 may 2005*Today was day one of my ActivaTe trials.  I didnt think it would be a great day to start, as my entire routine is a bit different. Today through Wednesday, Ill be in NYC for a seminar, instead of going to work like regular. So, my eating habits are a bit different, as is my routine

I took 20 pills today, 4 sets of 5. I took them evenly split out, starting at anbout 8 am. (8/12/4/8) Swallowing them was not a big deal at all, as some people complained about.

Diet: 
Strawberrys / Raspberries / Blackberrys for breakfast at the seminar
Grilled chicken sandwich with onions, water for lunch
A cookie 
Chinese Chicken & Rice for dinner

Lots of water all day
No protein shake, forgot them at home. Pretty upset about that.

My workout:

Flat DB Bench:
30s*5
40s*5
75s*5
100s*10 (*PB *since my regular gym only goes to 90's)

CG Pulldowns
30*5
90*5
195*6 (not too happy, didnt like this machine)

Seated Rows
45*5
150*5
210*6

OH DB Mil Press
25s*5
40s*5
55s*5
75s*12
100s*4 (Awesome PB)

OH Tri Ext
20s*5
60*5
100*9 (Again, PB)

DB Curls
25s*5
30s*5
55s*12

DB Wrist Curls (with my forearm flat on the bench)
35*8
55*12

Before lifting, I had just eaten and was lying in bed w/my girl. I didnt want to get up and lift, but she knows how upset Id be if I didnt go, so she talked me into it. Im glad I got up. She ended up being my occasional spotter and record-keeper.

My db flat bench was nice, felt pretty good. Pulldowns sucked, rows sucked. Theyre both on machines im not used to, so that may be a reason. The DB mil press was nice, I got the 75's on my regular reps. Then some said somethin about me dion 100's, so I had to prove I could do it. I thought Id get just one, but I got FUCKING 4. The OH Tri Ext was good too, happy with that. Again, i was able to get to the 100 mark. DB curls felt nice, got the 55s for 12. Wrist curls equally good. 

Obviously, Im feelin some good new PB's. Good workout.

Im pumped right now, but Im immediately post workout. I dont get these frequently, but who knows. I did notice a bit of a raise in BP, with the slight headache and full face that I always get when my BP is high (like w/Dianabol, m1t, etc)

Good day.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

> OH DB Mil Press
> 25s*5
> 40s*5
> 55s*5
> ...



Seated?


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> Seated?


Yessir.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Yessir.



  STAND UP!


----------



## Du (May 9, 2005)

LW83 said:
			
		

> STAND UP!


Standing is for pussies.


----------



## LW83 (May 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Standing is for pussies.




Well then i'm a big sloppy wet pussy


----------



## PreMier (May 9, 2005)

Doing things seated isnt a great idea IMO, due to compression of the spine.  Plus standing will put greater emphasis on the lats and core.

Are you getting blood work?


----------



## Pirate! (May 9, 2005)

Good luck with the journey, du. I reiterate my advice that keeping this journal specifically about the Activa Te and limiting the banter and discussions of diet and such is the best way for those who are just interested in the product to be able to learn about it. Sorry I couldn't join you for this one. I've no doubt that you will do a great job evaluting the product. I also have no doubt that if I paid you $20 you would praise it up and down even if it gave you the shits.  


 joke


----------



## Robboe (May 10, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Good luck with the journey, du. I reiterate my advice that keeping this journal specifically about the Activa Te and limiting the banter and discussions of diet and such is the best way for those who are just interested in the product to be able to learn about it. Sorry I couldn't join you for this one. I've no doubt that you will do a great job evaluting the product. I also have no doubt that if I paid you $20 you would praise it up and down even if it gave you the shits.
> 
> 
> joke



Very good point. I'm quite amazed at the state of it despite only one log entry so far!


----------



## Rocco32 (May 10, 2005)

Nice w/o Du and great PB's!


----------



## King Silverback (May 10, 2005)

Great w/o and awesome job on the PB's!!! Big, BIG movers there Brother, way to go!!!


----------



## Du (May 12, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Doing things seated isnt a great idea IMO, due to compression of the spine. Plus standing will put greater emphasis on the lats and core.
> 
> Are you getting blood work?





			
				Rocco32 said:
			
		

> Nice w/o Du and great PB's!





			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Good luck with the journey, du. I reiterate my advice that keeping this journal specifically about the Activa Te and limiting the banter and discussions of diet and such is the best way for those who are just interested in the product to be able to learn about it. Sorry I couldn't join you for this one. I've no doubt that you will do a great job evaluting the product. I also have no doubt that if I paid you $20 you would praise it up and down even if it gave you the shits.
> 
> joke





			
				Robboe said:
			
		

> Very good point. I'm quite amazed at the state of it despite only one log entry so far!





			
				Archangel said:
			
		

> Great w/o and awesome job on the PB's!!! Big, BIG movers there Brother, way to go!!!


*Premier: *I am more conformtable doing them sitting down on a bench. I was only moving 100 pounders, Ill worry about the crushing of my spine when I get to big weights. No bloodwork.

*Rocco:* Thanks boss, it was a good workout. It helped that I had people giving me a mental push. I usually dont have shit.

*Pirate: *Thanks for the words. I feel that in order to get a full idea of the product, I need to include external variables. I wouldnt praise your product for $20. For $25, maybe, but not $20. 

In all seriousness though... I know what I like and what I dont. I am writing about how I feel, and changes in how I feel. Numbers can speak for themselves. Its the best I can do, but its 100% honesty. Thats how I do. 

*Arch:* Thanks there boss. Youll see bigger ones comin up soon enough. 

Ill update my log tomorrow night after my lifts.


----------



## Du (May 12, 2005)

Hey Robboe:

Since this product binds to SHBG, it elevates free test, correct? Therefore, more free test to aromatize. Therefore, more estrogen. Am I incorrect somewhere?

Im thinking an AI or SERM will be in order soon. Good thing I have a small amount of nolva on hand. 

What do you think?


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey Robboe:
> 
> Since this product binds to SHBG, it elevates free test, correct? Therefore, more free test to aromatize. Therefore, more estrogen. Am I incorrect somewhere?
> 
> ...



You'd think, yeah, but there are other activate testers not using AI/SERM and having complained of any side effects other than slight increase in acne. After three days one tester noted an itchy nipple, but nothing came of it.

Keep your nolva on hand in case, yeah, but the only estrogen-effect i would imagine would happen is a slight increase in bloat.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2005)

Go du! i'll be watching your journal too  i thought the same thing about aromatizing but im running some rebound with mine so i hope you're safe and it all works out well....no pun intended


----------



## Robboe (May 13, 2005)

CRASHMAN said:
			
		

> Go du! i'll be watching your journal too  i thought the same thing about aromatizing but im running some rebound with mine so i hope you're safe and it all works out well....no pun intended



I'm noticing awesome results with the NHA Stack (Activate and Rebound). Up 2.5lbs within a week without any dietary amendments.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 13, 2005)

i'm going on 4 days today i notice some change but im cutting, so most muscle mass gains im having are visual but i do notice my body changing slighty


----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

Havent been able to lift this past week due to external forces in life. Ive been away on business, etc etc.

I took some "measurements" today, day 7 of my 'cycle'.

Around the belly button: 39.5"
Around hipbones: 40.5"
Left Bi/tri: 17.25"
Right Bi/Tril: 17.5"
Nipple line w/lats: 46.5"
Left fore: 14 1/8"
Right fore: 14"
Left Quad: 25.5"
Right Quad: 25"
L Calf: 19.5"
R Calf: 18.25"

My chest/nippleline measurement was very hard to take b/c the angle of my lats pushed the tape downwards. So that may be off.


----------



## Cardinal (May 15, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Good luck with the journey, du. I reiterate my advice that keeping this journal specifically about the Activa Te and limiting the banter and discussions of diet and such is the best way for those who are just interested in the product to be able to learn about it. Sorry I couldn't join you for this one. I've no doubt that you will do a great job evaluting the product. I also have no doubt that if I paid you $20 you would praise it up and down even if it gave you the shits.
> 
> 
> joke



I suggest keeping a mirror journal at avant with only your results and experiences, less all the banter and extra posts like the one I am making right now.  It has worked well in the past.  And the odds of a lot of people posting in your journal over there are much reduced.


----------



## King Silverback (May 15, 2005)

Great Measurements!!!
Will this stuff be available to the general public? How do you like it so far? What has it helped the most?


----------



## Du (May 15, 2005)

Archangel said:
			
		

> Great Measurements!!!
> Will this stuff be available to the general public? How do you like it so far? What has it helped the most?


Thanks.

I imagine it will be available to the public after our tests are through. Its a pretty good supplement. Ive lost fat and gained strength while on it, as well as gotten a bit harder. The pumps last longer both during and after workouts as well.

There is a some bloat, not a big deal. No acne. However...., my nips are definitely getting puffy. No two ways about it, GYNO has said hello. Sadly, I have a VERY limited supply of nolva....

If I cant restock my nolva supply in a few days, I plan on stopping taking Activate, at least until I can find some nolva.


----------



## LW83 (May 15, 2005)

BIG calves!


----------



## Robboe (May 16, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Thanks.
> 
> I imagine it will be available to the public after our tests are through. Its a pretty good supplement. Ive lost fat and gained strength while on it, as well as gotten a bit harder. The pumps last longer both during and after workouts as well.
> 
> ...



Are your nipples actually responding by itching or feeling sore? Otherwise, this isn't a sign of gyno. It's just bloat.


----------



## Du (May 16, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Are your nipples actually responding by itching or feeling sore? Otherwise, this isn't a sign of gyno. It's just bloat.


Theyre a bit itchy, but definitely bloated too. Its not serious yet, but at the same time, it doesnt feel good to watch my man boobs grow. Im still poppin the 20 pills a day without worry.

My strength is going up, no doubt about that. I db incline benched more than I have ever before at my gym, for more reps, tonight. Im getting more reps and more weight than I have before. Its not a drastic increase, but its noticable. I get a better pump too, the lifts feel good. 

My diet hasnt changed much, its a semi-clean sub-maintenance diet. But, I am leaning out a bit while growing. This stuff aint half bad, provided you take it with an AI.


----------



## Robboe (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, i've noticed more subtle strength gains. I basically add a rep to pretty much every set when i train. Progressing by a rep or two on some sets each workout is typical - progressing by a rep or two on every set per workout is quite exceptional.

And i'm up 3.5lbs without dietary amendment. In two days i'll have done 2 weeks.


----------



## Twin Peak (May 18, 2005)

Yeah, pumps and energy have been nice for me too.  Strength has been regularly increasing, which is always fun.


----------



## redspy (May 18, 2005)

Good log Du.  Best of luck to you.


----------



## Du (May 20, 2005)

Robboe said:
			
		

> Yeah, i've noticed more subtle strength gains. I basically add a rep to pretty much every set when i train. Progressing by a rep or two on some sets each workout is typical - progressing by a rep or two on every set per workout is quite exceptional.
> 
> And i'm up 3.5lbs without dietary amendment. In two days i'll have done 2 weeks.


3.5 lbs? Damn boss, I take shits bigger than that. Thats too little of a change to register, IMO. Too many variables. You could be holding 3 pounds of water, etc etc. Know what I mean?

Im gettin more vascular. Im not a veiny guy. This week while doing bis, I saw a whole bunch of em. Body fat is dropping, and the gyno is lessening. Thats kinda strange, but true. My appetite is up. 

I have noticed, however, that my BP is a bit up, and I lose breath quicker. Im not takin anything else that might change that, and diet hasnt changed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Twin Peak (May 20, 2005)

I have noticed increased vascularity as well.


----------



## redspy (May 20, 2005)

Will blood tests be published here?


----------



## Robboe (May 21, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> 3.5 lbs? Damn boss, I take shits bigger than that. Thats too little of a change to register, IMO. Too many variables. You could be holding 3 pounds of water, etc etc. Know what I mean?



Yeah, i do, but considering i've done 2 weeks and 2 days of this, and i'm now up 4.5lbs, i'm tending to think it's not just water weight.

Plus, i take my weight first thing in the AM after a piss.



> Im gettin more vascular. Im not a veiny guy. This week while doing bis, I saw a whole bunch of em. Body fat is dropping, and the gyno is lessening. Thats kinda strange, but true. My appetite is up.
> 
> I have noticed, however, that my BP is a bit up, and I lose breath quicker. Im not takin anything else that might change that, and diet hasnt changed.
> 
> Any thoughts?



Not sure. ActivaTe won't affect your cardiovascular system, so keep an eye on this effect and update us if it perssists.


----------



## Pirate! (May 22, 2005)

The shortness of breath my be due to your increase in blood pressure. You aren't overtraining, are you? How are you sleeping?


----------



## Rocco32 (May 22, 2005)

I don't think he's been overtraining, he hasn't been able to train much at all. Cool gains though buddy.


----------



## CRASHMAN (May 22, 2005)

my experience with it is when im doing the wrestling warm up at our gym i gas out real quick and i find myslelf resting alot more but that may just be because i am lazy but i do find a little lack luster in cardio


----------



## Du (May 25, 2005)

Hey guys. The shortness of breath is still thre, but not quite as strong as it was. It could have been aggrevated by something else, no way to know. Its better, but not 100% gone.

The experiment is gion pretty well. I am currently appx 248 lbs, same weight as before. But, I am holding some water, and I imagine Ive gained lean mass. My bodyfat is down and its apparent. My boss at work even asked me about it yesterday; wanted to know "which diet" I am on. I just told him Im not eating carbs past 4 pm (which is basically true, aside from PWO).

But ya, things are goin pretty well. One downside - I am more relaxed, more "cool". No anger, no frustration, nothin. Its tough to get the mental focus in the gym. But like the shortness of breath, that could be something else going on. Nothing else major is goin on in my life, but who knows.

Robboe - what is the half  life of this product? And what did you cut it with? Its giving me some wicked heartburn at times.


----------



## Du (May 25, 2005)

Oh, I forgot the following:

1. Weights are slowly but steadily goin up. 
2. Its gotten easier to pull muscles.
3. Joint pains come easier.

Just wanted to add that.


----------



## Pirate! (May 25, 2005)

I don't think it is cut with anything, which is why you have to take so many pills. However, the active ingredient is only a small percentage of the product to the best of my understanding.


----------



## Robboe (May 26, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hey guys. The shortness of breath is still thre, but not quite as strong as it was. It could have been aggrevated by something else, no way to know. Its better, but not 100% gone.
> 
> The experiment is gion pretty well. I am currently appx 248 lbs, same weight as before. But, I am holding some water, and I imagine Ive gained lean mass. My bodyfat is down and its apparent. My boss at work even asked me about it yesterday; wanted to know "which diet" I am on. I just told him Im not eating carbs past 4 pm (which is basically true, aside from PWO).
> 
> ...




Not sure of the HL. let me get back to you on that. Personally, i spread the 4 doses out over the day, but Matt takes 10 upon waking and 10 with evening meal.

Nothing is cut with it, it's just a weak extract of the active, hehcen why you're necking 20 caps a day lol.

Take it right before you eat (so the food sits ontop of it in your stomach) to lessen the HB effect.


----------



## King Silverback (May 26, 2005)

Brother Du, hows it goin? Would you reccomend that to anyone else? Watch that shortness of breathe, that would worry me a litle bit!!!
About the anger thing, I would be screwed, cause I "Cowboy Up" with every w/o!!! LOL


----------



## Robboe (May 27, 2005)

HL of ActivaTe is about 8hrs.


----------



## musclepump (Jun 6, 2005)

Du, you still with us?


----------



## Du (Jun 7, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Du, you still with us?


I am. I jsut finished up my 4 weeks the other day, on Sunday.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 7, 2005)

Hows it goin Brother?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 7, 2005)

Didn't want to post anymore about your results?


----------



## Du (Jun 8, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Didn't want to post anymore about your results?


Its nothin Im too happy with. I got some good pumps, good vascularity during workouts... lost a little bit of fat. I am now 4lbs lighter then when I started. As i mentioned earlier in the thread, I take shits bigger than that. But I ate pretty clean and my workouts were intense. I hate to say it, but I wouldnt recommend this product. Perhaps Im just a non-responder?


----------



## Robboe (Jun 9, 2005)

That's a shame.

Only one other tester/user of the product has reported that it isn't brilliant. Thanks for taking the time to test the product.


----------



## redspy (Jun 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Its nothin Im too happy with. I got some good pumps, good vascularity during workouts... lost a little bit of fat. I am now 4lbs lighter then when I started. As i mentioned earlier in the thread, I take shits bigger than that. But I ate pretty clean and my workouts were intense. I hate to say it, but I wouldnt recommend this product. Perhaps Im just a non-responder?


Interesting log Du.  Sorry it didn't work out for you.  I'll have to check the other logs out there.  Maybe I'll just get some Proviron...


----------



## Du (Jun 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Interesting log Du. Sorry it didn't work out for you. I'll have to check the other logs out there. Maybe I'll just get some Proviron...


Proviron is tried and true. 

Hang tight for my next log, comin soon.


----------



## King Silverback (Jun 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hang tight for my next log, comin soon.


I'm waiting!!!


----------



## redspy (Jun 9, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Hang tight for my next log, comin soon.


Assuming that wasn't a toilet reference, what goodies are you running next?


----------



## soxmuscle (Jun 9, 2005)

I think I remember him saying he was running an AAS cycle.  I'm excited to see this one..


----------



## Du (Jun 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Assuming that wasn't a toilet reference.....


 
Ohhh shit.     

I didnt even think of it that way.


----------



## Du (Jun 9, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Assuming that wasn't a toilet reference, what goodies are you running next?





			
				soxmuscle said:
			
		

> I think I remember him saying he was running an AAS cycle. I'm excited to see this one..


Sorry Red, forgot about the rest of your post. But yea, Sox is right, thats what Ive got in mind. 

Im lookin at a simple dbol/enan cycle... maybe try m1t toward the end. 
Of course, along with nolva, femara, and t3. 

I am already considering my next cycle after that - m1t/tren ethanate/enan.

My main decision now, if I post a cycle log, is which board to do it at. 

What do you thikn of those cycles?


----------



## musclepump (Jun 9, 2005)

M1T/Tren? Are you serious? Why M1T if you're ok with injectables?


----------



## redspy (Jun 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Sorry Red, forgot about the rest of your post. But yea, Sox is right, thats what Ive got in mind.
> 
> Im lookin at a simple dbol/enan cycle... maybe try m1t toward the end.
> Of course, along with nolva, femara, and t3.
> ...


I like both cycles, minus the M1T.  As it's your first cycle dbol and test e should be more than enough.  My next cycle in 2-3 months will consist of Test Cyp @ 600mg and Tren E @ 400mg + Proviron @ 50mg/day.  Along with 50-75mg T3, HCG throughout.  Nolva and 7-OH for PCT.


----------



## Du (Jun 11, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> M1T/Tren? Are you serious? Why M1T if you're ok with injectables?


M1t + enan + tren ethanate. I wouldnt do a cycle not based with test. 

I like M1T. I like the strength gain on it. The sides can get rough, but I imagine its easier with the test. Above all else, I love the half life of M1T.


----------



## Du (Jun 11, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> I like both cycles, minus the M1T. As it's your first cycle dbol and test e should be more than enough. My next cycle in 2-3 months will consist of Test Cyp @ 600mg and Tren E @ 400mg + Proviron @ 50mg/day. Along with 50-75mg T3, HCG throughout. Nolva and 7-OH for PCT.


Why dont you like the M1T? The dbol for week 1-4, the enan 1-12, the m1t week 8-12. 

Hcg throughout? Do you shut down hard? Or are you older?


----------



## redspy (Jun 11, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> Why dont you like the M1T? The dbol for week 1-4, the enan 1-12, the m1t week 8-12.


IMO 8 weeks of harsh methyls (within 12 weeks) is overkill, particularly for a first cycle.  You'll have good gains on the test alone in the back-end of the cycle.



			
				du510 said:
			
		

> Hcg throughout? Do you shut down hard? Or are you older?


Tren is very suppressive and HCG is good insurance for your nuts.  I also find it aids recovery when approaching PCT and reduces the risk of sexual sides.  I'm 33 BTW, an old bastard.


----------

